# Is this cycle advice B/S? Suggested by IFBB Pro



## Derek7X (Apr 30, 2014)

My IRL friend is an IFBB Pro Bodybuilder, he is 260lbs or something during offseason at 5'7-5'8ish if I remember correctly.

I can't give names out, but he's not even in his 30s yet, and he doesn't...really have a reason to lie to me, but this advice he just told me about what he does seems absolutely insane to me.

I swear it sounds like B/S, can anybody confirm or deny if people really do this?

He says he runs 3-6weeks of gear MAXIMUM and then takes 3 weeks off. However, in those 3-6 weeks which is usually 6 weeks, he runs his doses like this. I can't give exact numbers out for cycle privacy, but just look at how it's laid out so you can the pyramid scheme... and I'm 100% serious...these doses were very realistic/close to what he says...

Week 1- 2500ish Deca / 150 Dbol / 300 Anadrol 
Week2 - 2000ish Deca / 125 Dbol / 250 Anadrol
Week3 - 1500ish Deca / 100 Dbol / 200 Anadrol
*** At this point,orals drop a lot,and injectable stays steady
Week4 - 1kish Deca / 75 Dbol / 150 Anadrol
Week5 - 1kish Deca / 50 Dbol / 100 Anadrol
Week6 - 1kish Deca ; no orals
Week7- Off EVERYTHING
Week8- Off EVERYTHING
Week9 - Off EVERYTHING
Week10 - Sometimes off; sometimes start over

*There is also test/eq in there,but not putting it in,it's his "cycle base" apparently;it never changes no matter what cycle he is on.


So to sum it up, b/c it looks kind of confusing:

Week1-3 : Massive gear blast, but pyramids down in dose
Week4-6 : Lowered/stable amount of injectable ; orals decrease and eventually gone by week 6
Week7-9(sometimes 10) : NO gear, PERIOD



ALL I CAN SAY IS WTH?!?! Is this legit?!?!

3-6 week cycles of obscene amounts of gear then 3-4 weeks off everything?

FYI: He claims his blood tests apparently actually come back very good, much better than when he uses even 1/2 these doses over 8-12 weeks?!?
He also claimed when he runs tren, he will run up to 2,000 TREN for 3-6 weeks !!!! My mind is just completely shocked right now.


----------



## psych (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 30, 2014)

Good God Allmighty!!!


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 30, 2014)

A few years back I was speaking with a friend that is 6'9 close to 400lbs(former WWF Wrestler) & he basically outlined a very close cycle with test as the base not deca

I'd love to know how much base of test/eq Your friend runs?


----------



## Derek7X (Apr 30, 2014)

MightyJohn said:


> A few years back I was speaking with a friend that is 6'9 close to 400lbs(former WWF Wrestler) & he basically outlined a very close cycle with test as the base not deca
> 
> I'd love to know how much base of test/eq Your friend runs?



Test/EQ *IS* his cycle base... I mentioned that above. Deca is not his base,it was the heavy-duty drug he was "blasting" for his cycle. That was just the compound he used when illustrating to me how his cycles look...

I can't give out numbers, but I can tell you this:

Test is below 2k but above 1K(believe it or not); he actually said anything over that is a "Waste"! then again hes not on Olympia stage, so that might be b/s! lol. I will also mention when he does tren as the blasting compound of his cycle, test drops waaaaaaaaay down. like ALOT. but only for tren? I guess he does the high tren/low test thing?


Eq is below 1k but above 500 (believe it or not)

Once again, I don't see why he would lie to me? 

So this seems legit to you?

What did your WWF friends cycle look like? lol


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 30, 2014)

frizzlefry said:


> Good God Allmighty!!!



Good gracious granny!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 30, 2014)

Bye bye sex


----------



## xmen1234 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's a SHIT TON of gear!  Honestly, who can afford that?  

Very few are genetically gifted enough to even become a pro.  *So, if you don't have the genetics, why take the risk?*  Just my humble opinion.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 30, 2014)

If he is a pro, I can see that being realistic... knowing that it is part of his livelihood and career and what is needed to be done to maintain the size of a pro, yeah, that seems like a pro cycle.  

Is it something I even want to try to comprehend, fuck no.  But is is entertaining none the less....


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 30, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> If he is a pro, I can see that being realistic... knowing that it is part of his livelihood and career and what is needed to be done to maintain the size of a pro, yeah, that seems like a pro cycle.
> 
> Is it something I even want to try to comprehend, fuck no.  But is is entertaining none the less....




What he said....


----------



## Derek7X (Apr 30, 2014)

honestly though, deca and dbol and anadrol and tren and test and eq are all cheap if you think about it...even in these doses. I mean...RELATIVELY cheap.

it's the GH that will bankrupt you tbqh

-

it wasn't the doses I was really flabbergasted about as much as the type of cycling

3-6 on / 3-4 off ?

this just seems against everything I have heard of for an IFBB Pro???


----------



## MightyJohn (May 1, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> So this seems legit to you?
> 
> What did your WWF friends cycle look like? lol



I don't remember exactly offhand(I'll have to dig to find it) but along the lines of:

wk1 200/250mg oral, 3000test, 600/800(eq, deca, tren) different one each cycle
wk2 150/200mg oral, 2500test, 500/600(eq, deca, tren)
wks3-6 100/150mg oral 2000test, 400/500(eq, deca, tren)
wks7-9/10 750/1000test...sometimes 300/400(eq, deca, tren)...then repeat

He'd also use cytadren, 6iu GH(when he could afford it), not a fan on slin, he was a former bodybuilder he'd be like 300-325 onstage in his prime...looked like an amatuer kovaks/bsa 

He was hell bent on cycling like this when I competed to try to get Me up to heavies


----------



## Derek7X (May 1, 2014)

you should dig it up , seems like it would be interesting!

looks like he never actually went off? he just repeated when everything tapered down? crazy lol


----------



## rebhchad (May 1, 2014)

that seems crazy high to me.. but hey, im not a pro..


----------



## turbobusa (May 2, 2014)

Ok . here is my take . Pros usage and compounds vary wildly.
I'll be seeing a pro buddy in hour and i'll ask if he knows any beside Chris Chugmaster Duffy that used orals that high.I'm sure there are and beyond .
my bud uses lightly off season . Great genetics and just does not need all that for off season size. he is two weeks out from the newyork pro.he is at 298 today. As far as the tren dosage you mentioned I have know woman that 
use above  1000 mgs or more weekly in prep time . Don't care if you don't beileve it because I know it for fact. There are some pros that use really conservative amounts at that level but not many. Gos with the territory. 
On the oral front ive seen why some guys might throw caution to the wind with anadrol . Anadrol gains can be pretty intense at high dosges .'
dbol seems to have sides out pace gains rapidly after 50-60mgs daily. 
Have know of some pros using 500mg drol daily. Just not sure why.
Back in the day we had a doc that wrote very liberally for drol he would write for up to 6 2902's daily if you asked . . My wonder is how you would muster the will to eat on those huge amts of orals . Shit i have to work at it with 50mgs dbol or 100mg drol daily . no food no grow... T


----------



## MightyJohn (May 2, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> looks like he never actually went off? he just repeated when everything tapered down? crazy lol



Off was 10days after all that LOL


----------



## FordFan (May 2, 2014)

All the high cycles look good on paper......but here's the real question

What things do the guys take for supporting there body? Vasodialators, blood thinners, etc.  that's what I'm more interested in


----------



## BigBob (May 2, 2014)

More is better when your a pro. Just from the few I've met it sounds very possible.





turbobusa said:


> Ok . here is my take . Pros usage and compounds
> vary wildly.
> I'll be seeing a pro buddy in hour and i'll ask if he knows any beside Chris Chugmaster Duffy that used orals that high.I'm sure there are and beyond .
> my bud uses lightly off season . Great genetics and just does not need all that for off season size. he is two weeks out from the newyork pro.he is at 298 today. As far as the tren dosage you mentioned I have know woman that
> ...


----------



## myosaurus (May 2, 2014)

sounds like a variation of Paul Borreson's cycle approach.


----------



## Derek7X (May 2, 2014)

tbh, doesn't look like Paul Borreson's cycle at all......and that guy was crazy imo lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 2, 2014)

FordFan said:


> All the high cycles look good on paper......but here's the real question
> 
> What things do the guys take for supporting there body? Vasodialators, blood thinners, etc.  that's what I'm more interested in



The interesting thing about that is the individual nature of these compounds makes everyone different in that respect.  Some guys look at dbol and they have BP issues, others can do 100mg daily and see no adverse BP effects.


----------



## Derek7X (May 2, 2014)

funny you mention that, the guy I wrote about in this thread says to stay the **** away from dbol. he says 50 dbol gives him more side effects than 300-100 anadrol tapered down on his blood tests, lipid profile, heartburn, etc. 50dbol apparently makes him feel like crap after a few weeks tops.


----------



## MightyJohn (May 2, 2014)

I think that has to do with 90%+ of Drol these days being complete garbage anyone whos used Hemos or Balkans can attest to how much better they are then most whats out there....I've always also wondered if higher dose drol would produce more gains or just more sides? I LOVE Drol


----------



## kinglewy (May 2, 2014)

Seems like a weird way to cycle. He's never truly "off" because the long-estered gear especially at those doses is still in his system.

Never really get into the "know a guy thats a pro" or a "pro said this or that" cycles. The one guy I do believe who is good friends with a fairly well known pro told me that he stays on 5+ grams a week and has been for the past 5 years never coming off for a second.

Genetics ofcourse are one thing but imagine the dedication to pinning one must have. When you switch to fast-esters during prep you would be a human pin cushion! I tried to run a 2gram/wk fast-ester cycle and after 2 weeks I was filled with oil and was running out of places to pin lol. Needles to say I dropped the dosage down.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 3, 2014)

kinglewy said:


> When you switch to fast-esters during prep you would be a human pin cushion! I tried to run a 2gram/wk fast-ester cycle and after 2 weeks I was filled with oil and was running out of places to pin lol. Needles to say I dropped the dosage down.


:yeahthat:


----------



## dorian777 (May 3, 2014)

MightyJohn said:


> I think that has to do with 90%+ of Drol these days being complete garbage anyone whos used Hemos or Balkans can attest to how much better they are then most whats out there....I've always also wondered if higher dose drol would produce more gains or just more sides? I LOVE Drol



Good ol' hemos...my Brazilian buddies. Haven't seen those in years.


----------



## MightyJohn (May 3, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Good ol' hemos...my Brazilian buddies. Haven't seen those in years.



Balkans aren't too far behind...I was surprisingly shocked(in a good way) LOL


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 3, 2014)

Obviously simple abuse is wrong. Plus most guys don't need anything like those doses. But in a way I am happy to see posts like this. No one wants people to put themselves into an early grave and if some normal gym goer read this and thought I will do that he is an idiot. But again it's good to see stuff like this cos these doses go on ALL OVER. These are not that uncommon but on pro muscle guys seems to think no one just an odd mad person would run something like that. Guys have their heads buried in the sand and they just plain outright lie to others. Todays BB and PL is full of insane drug abuse and that's why we have guys who are 300 pounds and 5ft 7. Sometimes aas doses aren't that bad but if you found out about slin  I know guys taking slin 8 times a day before every meal.



turbobusa said:


> Ok . here is my take . Pros usage and compounds vary wildly.
> I'll be seeing a pro buddy in hour and i'll ask if he knows any beside Chris Chugmaster Duffy that used orals that high.I'm sure there are and beyond .
> my bud uses lightly off season . Great genetics and just does not need all that for off season size. he is two weeks out from the newyork pro.he is at 298 today. As far as the tren dosage you mentioned I have know woman that
> use above  1000 mgs or more weekly in prep time . Don't care if you don't beileve it because I know it for fact. There are some pros that use really conservative amounts at that level but not many. Gos with the territory.
> ...


----------



## dorian777 (May 3, 2014)

MightyJohn said:


> Balkans aren't too far behind...I was surprisingly shocked(in a good way) LOL



I'll have to give those a try. Thanks.


----------



## Cobramike (May 3, 2014)

I've done Paul Borreson stack. Only 500mg Test/daily, 500mg Deca/daily, 50mg dbol/daily for month and was fkn amazing results


----------



## srd1 (May 3, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Obviously simple abuse is wrong. Plus most guys don't need anything like those doses. But in a way I am happy to see posts like this. No one wants people to put themselves into an early grave and if some normal gym goer read this and thought I will do that he is an idiot. But again it's good to see stuff like this cos these doses go on ALL OVER. These are not that uncommon but on pro muscle guys seems to think no one just an odd mad person would run something like that. Guys have their heads buried in the sand and they just plain outright lie to others. Todays BB and PL is full of insane drug abuse and that's why we have guys who are 300 pounds and 5ft 7. Sometimes aas doses aren't that bad but if you found out about slin  I know guys taking slin 8 times a day before every meal.



I think if a normal guy at the gym took these doses hed prob turn green and start yelling hulk smash lol but in all seriousness people need to realize unless you standing on the stage at mr o it just isnt fucking necessary. If someone doesnt do the proper research and or thinks if I take this much ill look like big ramey or cutler ......then im pretty sure darwins theory will take over and they will eliminate theirselves.
:action-smiley-060:


----------



## Derek7X (May 3, 2014)

Cobramike said:


> I've done Paul Borreson stack. Only 500mg Test/daily, 500mg Deca/daily, 50mg dbol/daily for month and was fkn amazing results



WTF

YOU RAN 3500 TEST and 3500 DECA a week for 4 weeks?!?!?!

7grams of injectables + 350mg orals?!?! 

4 weeks?!?!


----------



## Cobramike (May 3, 2014)

Yes I did!! No bullshit either. I had amazing results with that but I also compete in open heavyweight class so I'm not just a gym rat that takes this for recreation. I eventually lowered down the Deca to 1000mg a week and bumped in some Tren ace at 200mg a day. Results were amazing. The Tren was trying to cut water weight off while Deca was fraying to store it. What I had was a nice look. Full as hell but tight so not just a blah bloated look. Took out the dbol when I added the Tren. Was also taking 10iu Humalin R twice a day along with GH 5iu twice daily but for only 4 days in a row


----------



## Derek7X (May 3, 2014)

My mind is completely shattered.......

what were the results of 3500 deca a week vs 1k deca?!?!


----------



## MightyJohn (May 4, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> WTF
> 
> YOU RAN 3500 TEST and 3500 DECA a week for 4 weeks?!?!?!
> 
> ...



How fast were the gains in a month?? & what type of gains did You see in 30days?


----------



## *Bio* (May 4, 2014)

I'm curious about Hematocrit on these type of cycles.  Even if they're short in duration, I'm curious about the cumulative effect.


----------



## Derek7X (May 4, 2014)

Over 9,000? ^ ^


----------



## Majere1313 (May 4, 2014)

xmen1234 said:


> That's a SHIT TON of gear!  Honestly, who can afford that?



Pros don't pay for gear, they get sponsored and gear is thrown at them.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 4, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> My mind is completely shattered.......
> 
> what were the results of 3500 deca a week vs 1k deca?!?!



Not that I have tried anything like that but know many who have. But like I said in the other thread deca doesn't suddenly just stop working at 600mg per week. But sure there will always be a limit with certain things and an amount were it suddenly just gives more side effects with no extra results. There are only so many hormones the body can absord at one time.

In the other thread you bring up 600mg a lot and I understand why as to me that amount gives great results and if health is a concern probably the most one should use of deca. But deca is the ultimate muscle builder so taking 3.5grams is gonna mutate you under the right circumstances and have multiple times more of an effect than 600mg.

I have to add the right circumstances include an extremely lean state to start the cycle with. A great training plan and regimented diet. Added gh boosters (peps, gh) and a few other things to help the process (certain aas and slin).


----------



## Cobramike (May 5, 2014)

It was the 1st time I've gone that high before. Done many MANY cycles and wanted to try something new. People call Paul a maniac with his high doses but people need to remember its for a short time. Basically hit ur body fast & hard then get out before ur body can adjust and slow the gains down

Here's what I noticed right off the bat. U know how long esters take a while to kick in at 500-750mg a week? Well when u push the envelope with long esters like this they kick in very fast!!

How was the Deca at that high? Fkn AMAZING!! Forget that 600-800mg a week BS. It worked like never before. I was blowing up fast but it wasnt all water. In fact I'm getting ready to run this again only ill be using NPP instead of Deca. Also will be running Tren in place of Primo like Paul advises

Now please remember I only ran test 500mg a day for only 15 days then I switched compounds just like Paul advises. I didnt run test that way for a solid month

Also eating a shit ton of food. 9oz protein per meal six times a day along with 400-500 carbs a day


----------



## Cobramike (May 5, 2014)

Majere1313 said:


> Pros don't pay for gear, they get sponsored and gear is thrown at them.



You don't have to be Pro to get sponsored for gear


----------



## MightyJohn (May 6, 2014)

Cobramike said:


> People call Paul a maniac with his high doses but people need to remember its for a short time. Basically hit ur body fast & hard then get out before ur body can adjust and slow the gains down
> 
> Here's what I noticed right off the bat. U know how long esters take a while to kick in at 500-750mg a week? Well when u push the envelope with long esters like this they kick in very fast!!
> 
> ...



I said that about EQ...people hate on it but when its run as a base at 1.5grams its AMAZING & fast...What'd You run 1-15test & 16-30deca PB has that cycle in his book...also how much weight did YOu gain ballpark

I'm a believer that You need to go high & short duration if You have done a lot of cycles far after Your base is built


----------



## tri-terror (May 6, 2014)

I'm LOLing at the fact that you think posting his "exact" numbers would give your friends identity away...

But honestly the cycle makes some sense.  Scale it down to a guy who's 220 and you could probably do half that.  You are basically front loading the cycle getting hormone levels up fast.  Deca has a fucking huge halflife, so the 4 weeks off you still have mucho hormones in the blood, don't get it twisted.  Just cause he's not injecting, he's not "off".

And 2g tren, for a guy that size?  FUCK YEAH.  Some of these guys are 100mg a day every day of the year.  I'll be up to 1.4g of tren by the end of my prep.  SHit does some serious fucking work when you run it like that.

NOT HEALTHY AT ALL.  I wouldn't do it for long, but try 200-300mg tren a day for a few weeks... LOL it's insane.


----------



## myosaurus (May 6, 2014)

picture of cobramike is posted online. he's a monster.


----------



## srd1 (May 6, 2014)

Ya I just looked him up hes a fucking beast vascular as hell in the pics i saw


----------



## b-boy (May 6, 2014)

very very believable cycle.


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 6, 2014)

Yea, cobra is a big boy. I haven't seen any recent pics, but he posted some up about a year or two ago at WCBB and then ProM.


----------



## Derek7X (May 7, 2014)

b-boy said:


> very very believable cycle.



My lord......

How do people stomach 150 dbol a day heartburn wise?!?! Even 50 = problems! And to top that off, 300 anadrol...


----------



## Cobramike (May 7, 2014)

Thanks guys I'll post some recent pics on here soon

Here u go guys: http://www.anasci.org/vB/members-ph...252lbs-couple-competition-pic.html#post233474


----------



## MattG (May 7, 2014)

Cobramike said:


> You don't have to be Pro to get sponsored for gear



What about gym rats like me? How do i get sponsored for free gear?lol


----------

